# couple of incidents in the morning



## yen_saw (Mar 25, 2007)

This morning i was lucky to catch a desert pebble mantis molting, thinking to take some pics showing how they molt on the ground







But all of the sudden i saw a terrible sight, an orchid ooth hatching but the ooth was at the bottom of the cage!! bummer... so i picked it up and took this pic while waiting for the hotglue to be ready






By the time everything was under control, i realized the desert mantis molting was probably still in the process. However, it was obviously too late....bummer. Hope to catch the moment of desert mantis molting again.


----------



## OGIGA (Mar 26, 2007)

Aww, how did the orchid ooth get down there?


----------



## Ian (Mar 26, 2007)

That sux Yen. It looks like the nymphs on that ootheca are at the exact stage that they got to on mine...but then that was a far as they got


----------



## Peekaboo (Mar 26, 2007)

What a bummer Yen! Were you able to save any of the Orchid nymphs?


----------



## yen_saw (Mar 27, 2007)

> That sux Yen. It looks like the nymphs on that ootheca are at the exact stage that they got to on mine...but then that was a far as they got


Yeah it was strange what you had there I remember.

In this case, except for the 10-15 nymphs which were unable to "molt" into L1, the rest managed to continue hatching.



> What a bummer Yen! Were you able to save any of the Orchid nymphs?


Yeah about 45 nymphs managed to hatch out without problem, there were a few stucked at the bottom of the cage while few more on the ootheca. (You can see it from the following pic.) I probably caught it while it was starting to hatch. If it was just 20 minutes later, the casualty rate would have been higher.


----------



## OGIGA (Mar 27, 2007)

Glad you got something out of the ooth!


----------



## Jenn (Mar 27, 2007)

That stinks. Glad you saved most of them.


----------



## AFK (Mar 27, 2007)

how did the ooth get stuck on the bottom of the cage? the female just laid it there or something?

really interesting how the desert mantis can molt on the ground...really ironic how this happened at the same time as the orchids hatching and some died because it was on the ground lol


----------



## yen_saw (Mar 28, 2007)

> Aww, how did the orchid ooth get down there?


I believed the ootheca dropped to the bottom of the cage while i misted the ootheca a day before. I wasn't aware of it obviously until the next morning.


----------

